# The HT Interviews (1): Patrick O'Banion



## R. Scott Clark (Jul 26, 2007)

On the HB

rsc


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 26, 2007)

Are YOU doing the interviews?


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes.

rsc



Contra_Mundum said:


> Are YOU doing the interviews?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 28, 2007)

I like Patrick O'Banion's website. His online edition of Zanchius' _Confession of the Christian Religion_ is very useful.


----------

